# Old LED help



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I made some "spooky blobs" from a bunch of LEDs years ago. The mimicked flame. Does anyone have the tutorial link?


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

Is this it?

http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/flickerlight/spookyfire/


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow - good find if that is really it! If not, seems like the page still contains valid info - though last updated in 2005!

The only further update I'd offer is that you might search for "flickering" LEDs vs "flashing". Pretty easy to get true fire-like flickering LEDs in a rainbow of colors now. A mix of yellow, orange and red should give a nice fire like effect! ...or go blue and violet flickering for a spooky effect!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Sooo, I'm now looking to upgrade to flickering LEDs. I have three hurricane lanterns and about 5 Jack o lantern props that need them. I'm still looking for something that runs off 9 volt batteries as wiring would be a massive pain. Orange/amber is the color of choice. So far I can only find U.K. suppliers. Any advice?


----------

